# HDMI to VGA with 750D



## PnutButtRjarZ (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi guys.

I have an old VGA pc monitor. I was hoping to connect it to my 750D and have it displaying what's being recorded on the VGA monitor whilst filming myself.
I did have a mini HDMI to Female VGA cord. Doesn't seem to work (or at least I can't get it to anyway).
Do I have to convert the signal through a converter box for this to work?? Changing it from digital to analogue??
If that's the case I would probably be better off spending a little more and buying a new monitor.
Just thought I would ask the guys in the know here and see what the best option is.
Thanks in advance


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 18, 2017)

Interesting, I'd like to know as well


----------



## KmH (Mar 19, 2017)

Apply Occam's Razor. Make sure your HDMI to VGA cable is actually working.


----------



## PnutButtRjarZ (Mar 19, 2017)

KmH said:


> Apply Occam's Razor. Make sure your HDMI to VGA cable is actually working.


Well the cable was brand new. So other than plugging it in the camera, what other way of testing it is there??


----------



## KmH (Mar 20, 2017)

Check the continuity between the matching contacts at each end.


----------

